# Ein MAGOOisches Millennium



## Jana337

Werter Mr. Magoo,

hiermit erlaube ich mir, meiner enormen Dankbarkeit einen Ausdruck zu verleihen.

In Erwartung weiterer aufschlussreichen Beiträge verbleibe ich hochachtungsvoll,

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Wertes Fräulein Moderátorka,

möglicherweise ist es Ihrer geschätzten Aufmerksamkeit entgangen, daß besagtem Herren Magoo noch zwei seiner bekanntermaßen von außerordentlicher Qualität gekennzeichneten Kontributionen fehlen, um wahrhaftig dieses exklusive Jubiläum feiern zu können.  

Aber lieber zu früh als zu spät. Jens, alles Gute und vielen Dank für tausend Beiträge im Forum.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

Jens, dass ich mal nicht zu spät komme, gibt mir Wunder...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Enhorabuena!


----------



## elroy

Lieve Magoo,​ 
ik feliciteer je in het Nederlands, om je aan te moedigen om de studie van deze wonderlijke taal weer eens te hervatten.  
Ik twijfel er niet aan dat jij de taal op een dag zou kunnen beheersen als je het serieus zou bestuderen.  ​ 
Hartelijk bedankt voor je deelname aan het forum, voor je altijd duidelijke en uitvoerige antwoorden, en vooral voor je vriendelijkheid!​


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations
Mr Magoo!

​
LRV​


----------



## Whodunit

*Ih*
*weiz*
*daʐ dû*
*daʐ âno*
*swârî lesan*
*kanst, bîdiu*
*danke ih dir mit*
*de**samo umbikôsi:*​ 
*⊙⊙⊙⊙*​ 
* Allero guotalîh zi dîn dûsunt gihenti botoscaften! *​


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Werter Mr. Magoo,
> 
> hiermit erlaube ich mir, meiner enormen Dankbarkeit einen Ausdruck zu verleihen.
> 
> In Erwartung weiterer aufschlussreichen Beiträge verbleibe ich hochachtungsvoll,
> 
> Jana


 
Werte Jana,

ich bedanke mich aufs alleräußerste für diese herzerfrischenden Glückwünsche bezüglich meiner Beiträge in diesem Forum.
Ich hoffe auch weiterhin hier weilen zu dürfen und Ihrer Hochachtung gegenüber meiner Person weiterhin eine gute Stütze zu bilden.

Mit herzlichem Dank und besten Wünschen grüßt Sie
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> Wertes Fräulein Moderátorka,
> 
> möglicherweise ist es Ihrer geschätzten Aufmerksamkeit entgangen, daß besagtem Herren Magoo noch zwei seiner bekanntermaßen von außerordentlicher Qualität gekennzeichneten Kontributionen fehlen, um wahrhaftig dieses exklusive Jubiläum feiern zu können.
> 
> Aber lieber zu früh als zu spät. Jens, alles Gute und vielen Dank für tausend Beiträge im Forum.
> 
> Ralf


 

Hallo Ralf,

Du hast recht: Ihr gratuliert mir alle viel zu früh!
Ich hoffe nur, daß das kein Unglück bringt wie bei Geburtstagsglückwünschen... 

Ich bedanke mich aber auch recht herzlich bei Dir - nicht nur für die Glückwünsche, sondern auch für die Geduld, die es zu ertragen gilt, einer solch enorme Anzahl von 1000 Beiträgen sich gegenüber zu sehen...

Danke nochmals und bis zum nächsten Beitrag! 
-MrMagoo

P.S.: *Dieser* Beitrag letztendlich wird meinen 1000sten bilden!


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> Jens, dass ich mal nicht zu spät komme, gibt mir Wunder...
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Enhorabuena!


 
Besten Dank, heidita - Du bist noch lange nicht zu spät... ich habe gerade bemerkt, daß hier im Glückwunschforum die Beiträge gar nicht gezählt werden und ich immer noch bei 998 stehe....  
Meine vorige Antwort war also nur ein "Pseude-1000ster-Beitrag"... wie dem auch sei, die 1000 kommt schon noch! 

Bis bald hoffe ich und viele liebe Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Lieve Magoo,​
> 
> ik feliciteer je in het Nederlands, om je aan te moedigen om de studie van deze wonderlijke taal weer eens te hervatten.
> Ik twijfel er niet aan dat jij de taal op een dag zou kunnen beheersen als je het serieus zou bestuderen.  ​
> 
> Hartelijk bedankt voor je deelname aan het forum, voor je altijd duidelijke en uitvoerige antwoorden, en vooral voor je vriendelijkheid!​


Ohje... mijn Nederlands is niet goed... Ik heb lang niet Nederlands gepraat of geschreven, dus denk ik, dat ik hier vele fouten zal maken - maar je schrijft in het Nederlands, dus moet ik dat nu ook doen. 

Bedankt voor je wensen en lieve woorden die je hebt geschreven, elroy!

Tot in de paardentram!!
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Congratulations
> 
> Mr Magoo!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV​


 
Thank you very much, Victoria!
All my best wishes also to you,
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *Ih*
> 
> *weiz*
> *daʐ dû*
> *daʐ âno*
> *swârî lesan*
> *kanst, bîdiu*
> *danke ih dir mit*
> *de**samo umbikôsi:*​
> *⊙⊙⊙⊙*​
> 
> * Allero guotalîh zi dîn dûsunt gihenti botoscaften! *​


 
Sunufatarungo!

Er gihit des althôhdiotiskôn baz dannôn keisur Karl!! 
Filu manic danc, Whod! 
Furiwari ih des âno swâri zi lesanni firstân, doh garo wuntarmihhil diu biginoda wisit, des ouh zi jehanni!

Afur mihhil danc, gib urloub zi antwarti! 
-MrMagoo


----------



## Henryk

Meine Glückwünsche!
Und bitte weiterhin solche langen und sehr interessanten Beiträge, man lernt stets dazu.


----------

